# Meet Gryffin



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

So i thought I would start one photo thread and use it as his ablum. We got Gryffin as an eight week 14 pound pup he was one of nine in the litter. Very busy Mom.








He is the one at the very left.








This is Dad. When we met him I was impressed by his super laid back yet confident demeanor.








This was the first photo that we have of him from six weeks.








This was the morning we picked him up, he was eight weeks. I don't know who was happier my girls or me.








So after the 5 1/2 hr drive home and about a 1/2 hr of exploring the house he crawled back into his crate and sacked out.


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

This was our first morning








Having never crate trained a dog before (I haven't had a dog since I was a kid and people didn't do that then). I am surprised at how easily he has taken to it.








One of the best things is that he gets to come to work with me every day, and he now assumed the role of company morale officer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is adorable!! :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very cute puppy!Looking forward to watching him grow up!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Welcome Nate. Gryffin is really a cute pup. Where did you get him? Most dogs will take easily to crate training if introduced in a positive manner and not as punishment. It becomes their own den where they can go to nap or get away and even if you have to use it for time outs its not a big deal because its their special place.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Adorable! Can I ask how the drive went? Got a lengthy drive coming up for us too!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable puppy


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got him from Kat at Sheppards German Shepherds in 150 Mile House BC.
He made the ride like a champ, didn't get carsick and didn't have any accidents in his crate (it was the first time in one).


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Good for him.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Adorable pup.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Super cute!!!


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations. Great looking dog.


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

16 weeks now and growing like a weed.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He really is growing quickly!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

He looks HUGE in that 8-week old photo where you're holding him. Dad looks super handsome, and the pup is coming along nicely! Those ears!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

He has grown up to a handsome dog. Enjoyed the pic time line. He looks alert and smart ( : They do grow fast!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Love the work picture.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a patterned sable and is becoming a very handsome boy.


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

Now at 5 months


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Nate74 (Oct 1, 2015)

We went snowshoeing for the first time on Saturday.


----------

